# 1907 Indian Tri-Car at the Mecum auction $165,000



## frankster41 (Apr 1, 2015)

This 1907 Camelback Indian Tri-Car sold at the Mecum auction for $165,000 plus 10% buyers premium.
There was a lot of nice early stuff there. If anyone would like to share any of these photos feel free to do so.
Frank


----------



## thehugheseum (Apr 1, 2015)

damn! i wish i could have been there,any pics of the pierce and blue egg?


----------



## hoofhearted (Apr 1, 2015)

*Smaller but horsepower up a bit ...*

Got rid of some iron .. to really-see the Tri-Car .....


..... patric









===============
===============


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 1, 2015)

I will look for pics of pierce


----------



## bikewhorder (Apr 1, 2015)

I'd feel like quite the VIP riding in that seat.


----------



## frankster41 (Apr 2, 2015)

*Pierce*

Pic of the Pierce


----------

